# breed



## bEnNy THE BeArDeD (Sep 15, 2008)

hi if i put any reptile with the same species but diffrents sex (diffrent family) would they fight e.g corn snake male and female bearded dragon male female and should they roughly be the same age for breeding


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

you will get banned soon, thats 2 stupid posts ive read from you in the space of 2 min...


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

WTF? ? ?,................................:bash:


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

OMG the idiot has landed!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

bEnNy THE BeArDeD said:


> hi if i put any reptile with the same species but diffrents sex (diffrent family) would they fight e.g corn snake male and female bearded dragon male female and should they roughly be the same age for breeding


They may fight.
They may breed.
They may ignore each other.

Yes, they absolutely SHOULD be of suitable age and weight to breed, just in case they DO.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

this has got to be a wind-up!!:devil:


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Anybody read this fella's Blog???WTF?


----------



## djangel (Jan 26, 2007)

is this person having a remix????

my beardies saw my corn and wanted to kill it, so :censor: me putting them together,,

its a :censor:lizzard and a :censor:snake!!


sigh whats this world coming to?
mate, i dont think u should have animals! give them to me ill show them a good life!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Ummm, I didn't get the impression that the original poster wanted to house a beardie with a corn - he asked "could he house an opposite sex pair of beardies together OR an opposite sex pair of corns together".


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah thats how i read it too :lol2: think people may have got a tad confused.


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Here you go, might help:



bEnNy THE BeArDeD said:


> Hi! If i put any reptile with the same species but different sex (different family) would they fight? (e.g corn snake; male and female. Bearded dragon; male & female) Should they roughly be the same age as each other for breeding purposes?


----------



## djangel (Jan 26, 2007)

ooohhh man im so sorry i feel like a twat, i read it wrong,

:bash: plz forgive me


----------

